# Welche Hardware für C&C3 Kanes Rache?



## Tim1974 (26. Februar 2018)

*Welche Hardware für C&C3 Kanes Rache?*

Hallo,

ich spiele ja immer noch oft Kanes Rache im Gefechtsmodus gegen die KI. 
Leider hab ich dafür aber nicht die passende Hardware, nachdem mir Anfang 2017 mein aktueller PC kaputt ging.
Ich spiele es daher momentan auf meinem Pentium4-540 mit 3,2 GB RAM und Geforce GTS 450 1 GB unter Linux Mint, also mit Hilfe von Wine.
Das Spiel läuft darauf an sich sehr stabil, nur es lahmt ganz schön, vorallem wenn viele Details auf dem Bildschirm sind und sich die Objekte auch noch bewegen, ist das schon echt Zeitlupe, teils geht das so langsam, daß sie fast still stehen oder erst sehr verzögert auf Mausklicks reagieren.

Da ich nicht gewillt bin in diesem Jahr noch über 500 Euro für ein neues Mainboard und neue CPU und total überteuerten DDR4-RAM auszugeben, kommt mir, entgegen jeder Vernunft, immer wieder  der Gedanke hoch, einen AMD FX oder Athlon X4 zu kaufen, weil ich da den vorhandenen RAM noch weiter nutzen könnte.

Mich würde jetzt interessieren, auf welcher Hardware ihr das Spiel laufen laßt und ob es bei mir nur an der CPU liegt, das es so extrem lahm läuft?
Würde es z.B. auf einem Athlon X4 845 absolut flüssig laufen, auch wenn mehrere hundert Fahrzeuge oder Flugzeuge sich im Schwarm bewegen sollen oder eine große Angriffswelle erfolgt?
Spielt es bei C&C3 eigentlich eine Rolle ob man Dualchannel- oder Singlechannel-RAM einsetzt, wenn man wie ich nicht die iGPU sodern eine dedizierte Karte nutzt?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## HGHarti (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Hardware für C&C3 Kanes Rache?*

HAbe es damals auf einem Laptop gespielt und einfach die Auflösung etwas reduziert und sachen wie Schatten runter geschraubt.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Hardware für C&C3 Kanes Rache?*

Ich spiele es in FHD, aber auch mit reduzierten Details, trotzdem verlangsamt es so sehr, wird wohl an der CPU liegen, denn die Graka hat eigentlich mehr als genug Leistung für das Spiel.


----------



## shadie (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Hardware für C&C3 Kanes Rache?*

Der arme alte Pentium muss ja auch noch das Virtualisieren von Windows übernehmen da du über Wine zockst.

ja ich denke mal da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer begraben.....


----------



## amdahl (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Hardware für C&C3 Kanes Rache?*

Sicher dass es nicht nativ unter Windows besser laufen würde? Das Game ist immerhin 10 Jahre alt.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Hardware für C&C3 Kanes Rache?*

amdahl, gut möglich nur bekomme ich auf der Kiste kein Windows mehr zum laufen, hab es mit XP und 7 in der 32 Bit Version versucht. Entweder hängte sich die Installation irgendwann auf, spätestens bei den umfangreichen Updates, oder es gab keinen Sound und ich fand auch keinen Soundtreiber für das alte Board mehr. 
Mit Linux Mint XFCE läuft der Rechner zwar lahm, aber stabil und ist auch im Internet noch einigermaßen sicher, dafür frißt Wine sicherlich nochmals CPU-Leistung.


----------



## Venom89 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Hardware für C&C3 Kanes Rache?*

Du hast doch einen i3 zuhause? Warum tust du dir das an?
Selbst auf der IGP sollte das Spiel laufen.
Der Pentium gehört so langsam in die Verwertung.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Hardware für C&C3 Kanes Rache?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Du hast doch einen i3 zuhause? Warum tust du dir das an?



Weil ich den i3 sauber halten will, also frei von Wine, was eventuell ja ein Einfallstor für Windows-Schadsoftware sein kann.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Selbst auf der IGP sollte das Spiel laufen.



Das glaube ich nicht, denn auf meinem i7-4770K, als er noch lief, ließ sich das Spiel zwar auch bei Nutzung der iGPU installieren, jedoch wurde nach dem Starten des Spiels der Bildschirm schwarz und der Rechner hing, das Spiel ließ sich nie mit der iGPU starten.
Auf meinem AMD A10-7800 mit der iGPU läuft es aber problemlos und auch ausreichend schnell, nur steht der nicht hier bei mir.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Der Pentium gehört so langsam in die Verwertung.



Das stimmt allerdings leider wirklich.


----------



## fuma.san (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Hardware für C&C3 Kanes Rache?*

Wenn du jetzt wegen dem dem überteuerten DDR4 RAM auf ein überteuertes AM3+ Board umsteigen willst, kannst du das schon machen. Ich würde es nicht. Neupreis schon gar nicht.

Ich würde dir lieber ein günstiges Sandy Bridge Board mit einem günstigen i5 empfehlen. Ich hab vorletztes Jahr ein einfaches H61 Board und einem i5 2320 für ~50€ bekommen. Teurer sind die nicht geworden.

Wenn du keine Intel CPU möchtest, dann hol dir halt nen FX oder Athlon X4. Du weißt ja was du bekommst.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welche Hardware für C&C3 Kanes Rache?*

Wenn ich irgendwann ein echtes Schnäppchen erwische, mach ich das mit dem X4 oder FX vielleicht wirklich noch, aber dafür müßte ich CPU+Board als A-Neuware für ca. 70 Euro beim X4 bekommen oder ca. 120 Euro beim FX-83xx, beides ist momentan nicht möglich bei Neuware.

Vermutlich werd ich doch eher zu einem Ryzen greifen, ist auf jedenfall vernünftiger, auch wenn ich dann neuen RAM brauche.
Nur ein Ryzen 1200 oder 2200G wäre zwar sehr günstig, aber ob ich damit glücklich werde ist fraglich. Kurzfristig sicher, aber auf Jahre gesehen bin ich da mal skeptisch. Die Ryzen 1400 und 1500X machen meiner Ansicht nach überhaupt keinen Sinn, sie sind für die Mehrleistung gegenüber dem 1200 zu teuer, und der 1600 ist auch nicht mehr viel teurer und eigentlich immer noch die beste Lösung fürs Geld.
Ich dreh mich immer wieder im Kreis... mir wird fast schon schwindelig davon.


----------



## fuma.san (2. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Hardware für C&C3 Kanes Rache?*

Für absolut Low Budget würde ich nur den Ryzen 2200G ohne GPU nehmen.

Bei 30€ Preisunterschied vom 1600 zum 1400 macht der 1400 nicht viel Sinn. 

Durch die 8 Threads hat der 1400 aber schon ne ganze Ecke mehr Leistung als der 1200. Gerade wenn du im Hintergrund noch paar Sachen auf hast geht den 4 Kernen mittlerweile echt die Luft aus.

Der 2400G ist vor allem durch die hohen GPU Preise interessant. Da dann man erst mal auf der iGPU zocken und später auf eine dedizierte GPU aufrüsten. Der 2200G wäre mir da ohne Hyperthreading zu schwach.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Hardware für C&C3 Kanes Rache?*

Ich hab tatsächlich ein echtes Problem damit die goldene Mitte zu finden beim Hardwarekauf, aber auch sonst bei anderen Produkten. Meist fällt es mir am leichtesten entweder ein Einsteigerprodukt mit top Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis zu kaufen oder gleich Highend, mit allem dazwischen tue ich mich schwer.

Der AMD 2400G wäre mir einfach zu teuer, knapp 170 Euro für einen 4C/8T mit der Monoleistung wäre mir dafür zuviel, der 2200G liegt knapp unter 100 Euro und ist auch nicht viel langsamer, bietet also das eindeutig bessere Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.
Leider haben beide keinen verlöteten IHS, aber ich vertraue einfach mal darauf, daß AMD es trotzdem besser macht als Intel mit der WLP.

Interessant würden die neuen APUs sicher auch für ein Rechner werden, auf dem nur gelegendlich mal gespielt wird, mit dem ansonsten aber in 4K-Auflösung gearbeitet wird, das sollte die iGPU doch locker packen, oder nicht?


----------



## fuma.san (3. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Hardware für C&C3 Kanes Rache?*

Du liegst bei den Preisen irgendwie ein bisschen daneben:

2200G: 93€
1200: 96€ (nicht kaufen - der ist langsamer als der 2200G)
1400: 136€ 
2400G: 146€
1600: 168€

Bei den kleinen Chips würde ich mir wegen verlötet oder nicht keine Sorgen machen. Die APUs bei AMD waren noch nie verlötet, auch dein A10 ist nicht verlötet, soviel dazu.

4K zum arbeiten/am Browser schaffen die übrigens alle, das ist auch mit den Intel iGPUs kein Problem.

Das "Problem" ist einfach, dass alle CPUs (bis auf den 1200) ein gutes Preis-Leistungs Vehältnis haben. Ich persöhnlich empfinde den 2400G als das rundere Paket als den 2200G.
Die Grafik ist schneller und durch die 8 Threads hat man länger was von der CPU als mit einem reinem 4 Kerner.

93€ für den 2200G sind natürlich eine Kampfansage. Am Ende Entscheidet das Budget, ganz einfach.

Das sinnvollste bei den aktuellen Ram Preisen ist es aber, auf ein Angebot für halbwegs bezahlbaren DDR4 Ram zu warten und dann sofort zuzuschlagen.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Hardware für C&C3 Kanes Rache?*

Interessant wäre ja auch, ob man C&C3 Kanes Rache mit dem R3-2200G oder R5-2400G in 4K-Auflösung flüssig spielen könnte, ob die iGPUs dafür reichen?
Meine GTX 1060 wird dafür aber sicher locker ausreichen.


----------



## fuma.san (4. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Hardware für C&C3 Kanes Rache?*

Ausprobieren. Die Teile sind so neu, dass du wahrscheinlich ein paar Monate warten musst, bis es jemand anderes ausprobiert hat.


----------

